

Show HN: Live My Journey - Your bookmark for the real world - livemyjourney
http://www.livemyjourney.com

======
livemyjourney
What do you guys think? I know the UI is a little pintrest-like but we're
going way beyond just clipping images from the web. In fact, you can't do
that. It's more about the places than the photos you clip on to it. We gather
the lat long of places so they're all mappable and we can do some amazing
things with that sort of data. It's kind of pinterest meets foursquare for
travel planning.

